# how long to recover from over watering...



## goddog (Dec 2, 2007)

ya, u c i got this problem...

i now understand that i have been overwatering my soil...

and i have eagle claws as leaves, everywhere...

my question:

how long till they un- curl?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Not sure on that one. Just don't over water and see what happens over the next week or so.  *


----------



## HGB (Dec 2, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> and i have eagle claws as leaves, everywhere...



over water the plants droop, nute lock up causes eagle claws 

got a pic of the plant?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 2, 2007)

Also, the damaged leaves won't heal. The new growth will be normal once you've fixed the problem.


----------

